# Gridiron Challenge



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If anybody wants to get in a fun little fantasy league for fun, I'm challenging you to Gridiron Challenge at ESPN.com

Usually quite a few people that get involved, it's a salary type league. This game challenges you to build a roster of pro football players, consisting of 2 QBs, 2 RBs, 2 WRs, 2 Ks and 1 defense, while staying under your team's $50m salary cap.

Just register a username and join the league at this link.
Get in the action now:
http://games.espn.go.com/gridiron/group ... =WATERFOWL

Game Front: http://games.espn.go.com/gridiron/frontpage
Group: Bison Challenge
Password: WATERFOWL
ID Number: 1009


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont know enough to change my team name but I will play


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Just click on your team name and then click edit entry settings to change your team name.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This isn't one of those "for fun" leagues like last year where you said join my fantasy league - its for fun" and then we signed up and you said "get out of here if you don't want to pay $20" right? :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

No it's free, but isn't a $20 fantasy league just for fun anyways????


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Not when you say its free and then it isn't


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

In my own defense nj, I just looked at the email I sent out for last years fantasy league and it says $20 buy-in with the same payout structure as the year before. Didn't see "free" in there anywhere, let it go man.


----------

